# A return.



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi.

After a 2 1/2 year hiatus I'm back on UK-M after noticing many alterations to the site and liking the look of it very much.

I'm now a 50-something and my training, though still present, is in decline due to work and family priorities but I'm aiming to focus on that with a renewed programme of routines.

Looking forward to joining in the topics and pleasant conversation once again.

Rgds, Floydy.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome back mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome and what's the new routines look like?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome back mate.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

hello


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Welcome and what's the new routines look like?


 Thanks mate.

Twice-weekly weights. Basic PPL, but with the legs spread over both the 'push and pull' sessions. Plus a high reps session on Fridays and cardio on Sundays.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome back mate.


 Hi bud. Nice to see a familiar face  How's things?

No doubt be chatting over in the 45+ thread sometime.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> I thought you got a permanent ban?


 Should I leave now? lol.

Thanks for the warm welcome anyway


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Hi bud. Nice to see a familiar face  How's things?
> 
> No doubt be chatting over in the 45+ thread sometime.


 not too bad mate. been ill the past couple of weeks, but i'll be back on it soon. good to see you back.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Floydy said:


> Should I leave now? lol.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome anyway


 I think what she means is if you got a permanent ban you'll just be banned again once mods realise.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Smitch said:


> I think what she means is if you got a permanent ban you'll just be banned again once mods realise.


 Thanks for that bud. I have contacted the powers that be privately FYI.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Floydy said:


> Thanks for that bud. I have contacted the powers that be privately FYI.


 What were you banned for?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What were you banned for?


 I actually decided to leave and in effect was asked to be banned.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Floydy said:


> I actually decided to leave and in effect was asked to be banned.


 why not just go inactive ???? . sure ive seen you on tm


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! Didn't mean it like that I just thought you were over some drama
> 
> I feel you will have many entertaining debates with our resident expert @banzi if you stick around Gen Con!!!


 Ha! Yeah, had a lot of personal stuff going on back then.

Banzi is a new name to me (unless of course he's someone else in disguise, as I am now).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barksie said:


> why not just go inactive ???? . sure ive seen you on tm


 Exactly.

I dunno who he is anyway and I've been on here about 8 years. :lol:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I dunno who he is anyway and I've been on here about 8 years. :lol:


 Dunno really mate. I know I went about it all a bit 'ass about face' tbh. New start now.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Floydy said:


> Dunno really mate. I know I went about it all a bit 'ass about face' tbh. New start now.


 you should do the 12 week challenge comp on here mate....might be just the thing for you to get motivated again!!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi an welcome back who ever you was before


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

mal said:


> you should do the 12 week challenge comp on here mate....might be just the thing for you to get motivated again!!


 Oh I'm past all that sort of thing now Mal. Young man's game. I work nights and that drains me enough as it is. Just ticking along now, with the odd volume blast occasionally.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Floydy said:


> Oh I'm past all that sort of thing now Mal. Young man's game. I work nights and that drains me enough as it is.* Just ticking along now, *with the odd volume blast occasionally.


 you are 50 not 70, pull yourself together.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome back :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome back mate. :beer:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Your old account appears to be not banned, it says last active in Dec 2015.

PS. Welcome back to the best board, everyone knows UKM is the shizz


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Archaic said:


> Your old account appears to be not banned, it says last active in Dec 2015.
> 
> PS. Welcome back to the best board, everyone knows UKM is the shizz


 How strange? I last posted over two years ago so I don't know what happened there.

Thanks for the welcome mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome back buddy, you may recognise the avi from MT


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

ancient_loyal said:


> Welcome back buddy, you may recognise the avi from MT


 Ha! Red Devil. Hello mate, come to think of it I haven't seen you lately over there?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Floydy said:


> Ha! Red Devil. Hello mate, come to think of it I haven't seen you lately over there?


 Spend the majority of my forum time on here to be honest mate, it got very quiet over there!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

ancient_loyal said:


> Spend the majority of my forum time on here to be honest mate, it got very quiet over there!


 I know what you mean there mate. Nothing against the journal lads over there and they are a great bunch but they tend to be very cliquey sometimes, not venturing outside that section. The MT General section is excellent though.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Remember the thread you made asking if people wanted you to leave or stay and the overwhelming majority wanted you to leave? That still applies.

Can't wait for your meltdown, think there's some screenshots on TM where you're approaching members on here for some Male on Male fun... I'm sure someone will post them when you revert back to your usual bottom-feeding self.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Remember the thread you made asking if people wanted you to leave or stay and the overwhelming majority wanted you to leave? That still applies.
> 
> Can't wait for your meltdown, think there's some screenshots on TM where you're approaching members on here for some Male on Male fun... I'm sure someone will post them when you revert back to your usual bottom-feeding self.


 And who may you be when you're at home? I can't believe the hostility on here. This sort of thing doesn't happen on MT, it isn't tolerated.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Fvck off back there then.

You were banned from TM for being a little pussy and you come back on here (after being practically run out last time) and then moan it's hostile. It's hostile because people hate you.

Do yourself a favour and leave.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Fvck off back there then.
> 
> You were banned from TM for being a little pussy and you come back on here (after being practically run out last time) and then moan it's hostile. It's hostile because people hate you.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and leave.


 You certainly are a welcoming, friendly chap aren't you my friend? Are you always like this, fella?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Floydy said:


> You certainly are a welcoming, friendly chap aren't you my friend? Are you always like this, fella?


 I've never known a man to attract so much dislike from so many members across so many different bodybuilding forums as you.

Does that not tell you you're a [email protected]?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Gnats Chuff said:


> I've never known a man to attract so much dislike from so many members across so many different bodybuilding forums as you.
> 
> Does that not tell you you're a [email protected]?


 You seem to have a personality disorder mate. Lighten up or you could get into some very serious trouble in life.

Or perhaps what is most likely - that you're basically a coward and only speak like you do over the internet. I reckon face to face you wouldn't say 'boo' to a ghost LOL!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Moderators - please have a word with this boy will you? Then we can all get on with our relevant conversations.

Many thanks


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Calling moderators already hahaha.

Some things never change do they you little closet queen.

Any pics of these imaginary 21" gunz yet? No I didn't think so lol.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Moderators - please have a word with this boy will you? Then we can all get on with our relevant conversations.

Many thanks 

Gnats Chuff placed on Ignore List. Daft lad. Shame he can't be as civil as the majority of members at UK-M.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

I bet I'm not.

You pulled the same trick on TM and then when you left somebody started a thread about you and the mods told everyone that you hadn't placed anyone on ignore as you claimed. They hated you more than anyone else for tagging them all the time and crying lol. You're a joke mate.

Pathetic.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

now i no what happened to the 'fancy a bum' guy from balls of steel, always wondered


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Calling moderators already hahaha.
> 
> Some things never change do they you little *closet queen.*
> 
> Any pics of these imaginary 21" gunz yet? No I didn't think so lol.


 Seems a bit homophobic mate or am I missing something?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

banzi said:


> you are 50 not 70, pull yourself together.


 To be fair, 50 is pretty fooking old :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Floydy said:


> Moderators - please have a word with this boy will you? Then we can all get on with our relevant conversations.
> 
> Many thanks





Floydy said:


> Moderators - please have a word with this boy will you? Then we can all get on with our relevant conversations.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gnats Chuff placed on Ignore List. Daft lad. Shame he can't be as civil as the majority of members at UK-M.


 It sounds like little Johny complaining to nursery nurse about little Katy who had taken his little bucket and spade.

Grow a pair.....


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Seems a bit homophobic mate or am I missing something?


 He is married but PM'd a member at the time on here with the intention of getting intimately acquainted with him for want of a better term.

Screenshots were published as evidence.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Floydy said:


> *Moderators* - please have a word with this boy will you? Then we can all get on with our relevant conversations.
> 
> Many thanks


 they just do work behind the scenes now bro @Kristina


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> He is married but PM'd a member at the time on here with the intention of getting intimately acquainted with him for want of a better term.
> 
> Screenshots were published as evidence.


 I was waiting for 4 hours.....the cvnt never turned up


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Closing this.


----------

